
Grid Sequencers - ivankirigin
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2007/08/31/grid-sequencers-comi.html
======
edu
It seems fun! I want one :)

Mainly I want to try that new kind of interface, well copied from monome to a
certain extent.

~~~
ivankirigin
A multi-touch screen could do the job. I look forward to such devices becoming
more popular.

------
brianmckenzie
Oooh, I gotta have one of these. Wonder if it will come out in the US...

